# Derek Fisher traded!!



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: The Lakers have traded Derek Fisher to the Rockets for Jordan Hill and a first-round pick, league source tells Y! Sports.”


Lol


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

A sad day in Lakerland.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sad to see Fish go


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Holy shit


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

you think KB will be pissed


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's the Lakers sending the Dallas pick to Houston with Fisher. It's just stupid to think you'd get a pick back.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/4613


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> you think KB will be pissed


If they didn't talk to him beforehand (and I am thinking they didn't), oh yeah he will be PISSED.

Jim Buss, you are a dumb****.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Thank you Fish for everything...You made a huge layup against the Celtics and a huge 3 against the Magic....you are always good in my book


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I guess Sessions will start and Blake off the bench.

Maybe not as early as Friday, but soon enough...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> If they didn't talk to him beforehand (and I am thinking they didn't), oh yeah he will be PISSED.
> 
> Jim Buss, you are a dumb****.


Well this trade is great on paper so lets see....

We get rid of essentially a non factor and get a big to give Bynum and Pau some rest....it was gonna be sad to watch Fish ride the bench for the rest of the season anyways


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

sad to see him go but...

Sessions/Blake
Kobe/Goudelock
Metta/Barnes
Pau/Murphy/McRoberts
Bynum/Hill

is pretty sweet - now do we sign a guy like Arenas for a little scoring punch off the bench?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> The Rockets will explore a buyout for Derek Fisher, but they do need point guard help with Kyle Lowry, sources tell Y! Sports.


.
.
.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ron said:


> .
> .
> .


Figured as much, he'll be back in 30 days.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Because of some rule about cutting traded players implemented a few years back we cant get Fish back this year, correct?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I hate this.


Me too...and after he worked so hard to get a season as well.

It's not right to send him off like this.

But that's the Lakers with Jim Buss running the ship.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> Figured as much, he'll be back in 30 days.


That rule was cut out of this year's bargaining agreement...a bargaining agreement, ironically, that Fish negotiated. DaRizzle is right for once, we can't get him back this year.

I doubt he is coming back at all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ron said:


> That rule was cut out of this year's bargaining agreement...a bargaining agreement, ironically, that Fish negotiated. DaRizzle is right for once, we can't get him back this year.
> 
> I doubt he is coming back at all.


eh, oh well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Well this trade is great on paper so lets see....
> 
> We get rid of essentially a non factor and get a big to give Bynum and Pau some rest....it was gonna be sad to watch Fish ride the bench for the rest of the season anyways


From a business standpoint, you are indeed correct but man it really is sad to see him go.

I always felt Fish would go into the coaching ranks of the Lakers next season, but now, I can't see it...not with this unceremonious dumping.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's sad to see him go but its a good thing. Dude should have retired after last season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Stay on topic please. The past is the past.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> It's sad to see him go but its a good thing. Dude should have retired after last season.


Agreed...he kind of brought this on himself, but perhaps someone should have talked to him before this all went down. Maybe they did?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> It's sad to see him go but its a good thing. Dude should have retired after last season.


I agree. Got nothing but Love for Fish but he should have retired.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Lakers get combined 28 years younger...Lakers trade 37, & Two 31 year old's for 25, 22, and 24 year old.
> https://twitter.com/#!/DavidjBrickley/status/180376241113804800


...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Great move by the Lakers.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Beasley or not, I think we now have what it takes to make a strong championship push. Loving it.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Fisher was just becoming a liability with his age. Not the same player he once was a couple of years ago, even then he was showing signs of aging. Hope he goes into coaching or broadcasting


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Even though Fish is garbage now......dude did bring it in big games.

But overall, I am pleased with the moves the team made, still holding out hope for Beas.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Game3525 said:


> still holding out hope for Beas.


Trade deadline past 45min ago...its not happening


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently it can take up to two hours for deals to be approved by league offices, but I'm thinking we're done dealing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently it can take up to two hours for deals to be approved by league offices, but I'm thinking we're done dealing.


sweet...then let us hope. Last tweets by those in the know said it was falling apart though


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Now that the Dallas pick is gone im thinking the Beas deal is dead.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently it can take up to two hours for deals to be approved by league offices, but I'm thinking we're done dealing.


Maybe even longer...several deals can still be on the table. The Clippers deal wasn't announced until 45 minutes after the trade deadline passed.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Now that the Dallas pick is gone im thinking the Beas deal is dead.


We still have the trade exception and Blake but I agree I don't think that's enough for Minny.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is not cool at all. But if it keeps him off the floor it's for the better. :|

Maybe they will buy him out and he retires and comes back as an assistant?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It will be weird to see how they talk about this during the broadcast tomorrow.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Lakers just needed to get quicker and more energetic in the backcourt. The way Bynum is playing in the paint now, the front line is looking solid.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow man just wow just got home I have given Fisher some grief but I didn't wanna see this happen seriously I gotta have respect for all he did for us this is the closing of a storied chapter in Lakers history.

Not sure how this alters the enternal workings of the team Fisher was Kobe's guy its gotta be emotional for Kobe and Fisher both damn.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

This is very sad, was hoping to see Fish retire a Laker after getting his 6th ring with Kobe.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am just totally shocked. The two players I thought we would never trade would have been Fish and Walton. I love the 1st trade for Sessions, but the Fish trade seems like a waste to me. Maybe I need to watch some more Jordan Hill vids, but it looks to me like we gave up a 1st rounder so the Rockets would take Fish.

Fare thee well Fisher, you will always be a Laker to me. I hope to see you back on the Lakers sidelines as a coach some day.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> I am just totally shocked. The two players I thought we would never trade would have been Fish and Walton. I love the 1st trade for Sessions, but the Fish trade seems like a waste to me. Maybe I need to watch some more Jordan Hill vids, but it looks to me like we gave up a 1st rounder so the Rockets would take Fish.


Maybe Mitch traded Fish to ensure that Brown didn't play him over Blake or Sessions?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Maybe Mitch traded Fish to ensure that Brown didn't play him over Blake or Sessions?


That thought actually crossed my mind. Did you see _Moneyball _(or read it I guess?) This what basically happened.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bottom line, it's time for the Big 3 to take more of a leadership role in our locker room. I'm speaking mostly about Pau and Bynum. They're both champions and veteran battle tested vets that Kobe trusts.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Bottom line, it's time for the Big 3 to take more of a leadership role in our locker room. I'm speaking mostly about Pau and Bynum. They're both champions and veteran battle tested vets that Kobe trusts.


Bynum is already displaying leadership on the floor, Lakers are trusting him more to hit big shots late in the game. Though he is only 24 he's matured alot this year and still has alot of upside. Matter of time when he becomes the best big man in the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Maybe Mitch traded Fish to ensure that Brown didn't play him over Blake or Sessions?


I think this is true because I think Kobe has influence over Dfish being on the floor. And the best way to take away anything that could be perceived as an issue they had to get him off the team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

How much better did we get today. I think we got somewhere between alittle and much better.Getting Hill is a pretty good get because he can bang and defend much better than Murphy can gives us a different option there. 

Sessions is how much of an upgrade over Fisher is the big question and I'm not quite sure about that yet though he's clearly an upgrade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> How much better did we get today. I think we got somewhere between alittle and much better.Getting Hill is a pretty good get because he can bang and defend much better than Murphy can gives us a different option there.
> 
> Sessions is how much of an upgrade over Fisher is the big question and I'm not quite sure about that yet though he's clearly an upgrade.


Sessions is a big upgrade over Fisher. Last night Vasquez and Jack took turns dominating us. Fisher literally had zero ability left... he used to be able to hit open shots but wasn't even doing that anymore.

We go from god awful liability at the point to just mediocre/bad. Hill won't be much of an upgrade over Murphy/McRambis.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

The new-look 2012 playoff bound Los Angeles Lakers..looking forward to the Western Conference showdown on Thursday March 29 vs the Thunder..last time they played Thunder beat the Lakers by 15 in OKL


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

If waved he might be able to comeback as a bench coach. if they both agree. i think it will be great to have him as a coach. I don't think there are rules against that?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Funny all the players we traded Luke, fisher and proabaly kapono, they all might get waved. when was the last time lakers waved or bought out a player


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Sessions is a big upgrade over Fisher. Last night Vasquez and Jack took turns dominating us. Fisher literally had zero ability left... he used to be able to hit open shots but wasn't even doing that anymore.
> 
> We go from god awful liability at the point to just mediocre/bad. Hill won't be much of an upgrade over Murphy/McRambis.


I like Sessions but dude shoots it 39% luckily he shoots it better from 3 than 2 which tells me he takes alot of bad shots. But he playmakes quite a bit in limited time. 

Fisher had just gotten bad all around. 

Not sure how much of an overall upgrade though we'll see.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Do we go after Gilbert Arenas now to add scoring to the bench??


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow I am stunned they traded Fisher

Doesn't really make sense. Are they planning on keeping Hill? If not, why not use the TPE and pick on Beasley? 

I think part of it is that Brown didn't have the guts to bench Fisher as some have said.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Fish...you will be missed. :greatjob:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

In some respects I think Fish knew he was done. I doubt he resents the move, and I'm sure Kobe understands the situation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Fish does get bought out and he just retires. Don't want to see him in another uniform.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Wow I am stunned they traded Fisher. Doesn't really make sense.


I was surprised too but it makes a lot of sense - otherwise Sessions and Blake split the minutes at PG which leaves Fisher sitting getting DNPs 



> Are they planning on keeping Hill? If not, why not use the TPE and pick on Beasley?


one of thier needs was depth at the 4/5 and this addressed that (the thing with Hill is that it's their choice to keep him or not whereas with Fisher it was in his hands - team vs player option)

I think the beasley thing fell apart because of the crawford situation in portland


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Fisher will forever be a Laker. Tough pill to swallow, but this move was necessary. Fish had lost all athleticism/quickness and couldn't keep up with the more younger/explosive point guards on the defensive end. Good luck Fish, I'm sure the purple and gold will see you down the road.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Minnesota backed out of the deal.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

A toast and salute to my man D-Fish.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:clap:
Nothing but love for D Fish


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

nice


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> :clap:
> Nothing but love for D Fish


****ing beautiful.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

watching that vid reinforces what I think about the Fisher subtraction and the Session addition. WE have no idea if Session is a winner will he know what the **** to do when its all on the line will he have the courage to step up and make the shot or make the play will he know what Kobe needs where to go with the ball . 

Sure Fisher struggles doing all sorts of things but when its all on the line he steps up and knows where to be as a player. Has the guts to step up. 

Thats why I ain't buying we got a WHOLE LOT better with Sessions yet I am hopeful though but we'll see those things Fisher did for us aren't common things they are special things that requite character.

I will miss Fisher.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Fish is a class act both on and off the court.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Awesome video and how many times has he done stuff like this?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

.
.
.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love that video.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Lakers miss the point in trading Derek Fisher*



> Responding to the pleas for a blockbuster trade, the Lakers answered their critics Thursday with a whopper.
> 
> They traded their soul.
> 
> The Lakers traded Derek Fisher, and if you are having trouble swallowing those five words, say them in point-four seconds and you'll really choke on it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Love you Fish, you will be missed.

I'm with Basel, I hope he just retires. I'd welcome his as an assistant in a second.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Luke said:


> Love you Fish, you will be missed.
> 
> I'm with Basel, I hope he just retires. I'd welcome his as an assistant in a second.


I always figured he would have been an assistant this year.

Then again, if he had, we might have lost that Dallas game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Looked and looked and looked for this video, thankfully found it...great play set to some nice music.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Steven A Smith was hating all over this trade...Lost veteran leadership to save a few million (his point)


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Steven A Smith was hating all over this trade...Lost veteran leadership to save a few million (his point)


"let me tell you something, let me tell you something, you actually follow me, im a moron" steven a

this guy is just annoying, few millons (it easy to talk about other peoples money) 

hate to see fish go but it was the right move. he will be back, and on top of that fish left lakers back in 05 for money


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Stephen A didn't even say anything but facts in the 2 minutes of yelling I heard spewing out of his mouth today...

"The Los Angeles Lakers TRAAAAADED Derek FIIIIIIISHERRRRRRRRR......to the HOUSTON ROCKETS!!!!!! .........for.........JORDAN HILL! They TRAAAAAAAADED..........Derek Fisher."

I hate this MFer so much it's ridiculous. Refuse to listen to his crap.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So long term we traded Odom and Fisher for Jordan Hill and financial relief. 

Hey Buss, this means Laker ticket will be cheaper next season, right?

:50ha:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If the rockets buy him out, he goes to Miami?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

from the Lakers standpoint, it had to happen eventually, but as a fan, extremely tough. hope Fisher keeps his head up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Laker Freak said:


> So long term we traded Odom and Fisher for Jordan Hill and financial relief.
> 
> Hey Buss, this means Laker ticket will be cheaper next season, right?
> 
> :50ha:


what's odom have to do with this? we didnt use the tpe yesterday and it doesnt expire until next december so there's still a chance (however slim) that they could use it in the right situation


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> By Kelly Dwyer
> 
> In an astonishing turn of events, the Los Angeles Lakers have decided to trade Derek Fisher to the Houston Rockets for forward Jordan Hill, likely ending the Laker career of a point guard who has started for three of the five Laker championship teams he's played on. In a day that saw the Lakers save a good chunk of money (both in terms of Luke Walton's 2012-13 contract, and the 2012 draft pick they don't have to pay, sending both to Cleveland) while improving their point guard situation, the Lakers made a callous, needless, money-saving deal *just to rid itself of Fisher's $3.4 million contract for next season.*
> 
> There is absolutely no justification for the move. Fisher, to be quite frank, has *been absolutely brutal on both sides of the ball over the last two seasons for Los Angeles. He can't stay in front of even the NBA's slowest point guards, at this point, and he offers precious little offensively save for the occasional (as in, "32 percent of the time he shoots one") 3-point basket. By every conceivable standard, he was a millstone for the team on the court. No amount of leadership and smarts (two things Fisher provides in spades) could make up for his shortcomings.*


did he just say "there is absolutely no justification for the move" and then procede to totally justify the move?



> It still doesn't mean you trade Derek Fisher, heart of the team, to save $3.4 million and a few million more in luxury tax savings. Some guys really should just be untouchable, even as their minutes decrease to nil. Derek Fisher should have been one of those guys.
> 
> 
> Ramon Sessions, acquired earlier Thursday in a trade with Cleveland, is a good scoring point guard that was set to rightfully replace Fisher in the starting lineup, and he owns a $4.5 million player option for 2012-13 that he would likely pick up; unless some lights-out shooting and a long Laker playoff run tempted other teams into signing him for more money. In exchanging Walton's contract for Sessions, and declining to pay a first-round pick guaranteed money next season, the Lakers were able to lop a few million off their 2013 payroll and luxury tax ledger; but they were still due to pay what would likely be about $15 million or so in dollar-for-dollar luxury tax payments; depending on where the tax figure is placed next year.
> ...


ok, so aside from the cash savings we did add a high energy athletic big named Jordan Hill did we not? am I missing something here? would we be able to draft a 'jordan hill' with that pick? doubtful - is it me? am I...? what?



> denying Kobe Bryant the ability to bounce mindful basketball ideas off the player he entered the NBA with back in 1996, and potentially alienating an entire locker room and fan base along the way.


bouncing mindful basketball ideas.... bouncing mindful basketball ideas.... what the hell is that?



> To put it like a Malibu surfer, this is pretty messed up. And no, the Rockets cannot buy Fisher out in order for Derek to rejoin the Lakers this year. After a cruel dismissal like this, bent on saving money for a team that just signed a billion-dollar television deal, we can't understand why he'd want to.
> 
> You've really made a hash of it, Buss family.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...-195520614.html;_ylt=A2KJjb14TWNPVBwAuIdNbK5_

how many different kinds of stupid is this Kelly Dwyer guy?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have there been any comments made by Kobe or Fisher yet?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The only thing I heard was Kobe Bryant was scheduled for an interview with Mason and Ireland on KSPN 710 in Los Angeles during the 2:00 hour yesterday and five minutes after the Fisher trade Kobe called and cancelled the interview.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

e-monk said:


> what's odom have to do with this? we didnt use the tpe yesterday and it doesnt expire until next december so there's still a chance (however slim) that they could use it in the right situation


Odom was traded for the Mavs' 1st round pick which was included in the Hill/Fisher trade.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Laker Freak said:


> Odom was traded for the Mavs' 1st round pick which was included in the Hill/Fisher trade.


he was traded for the pick and the 8.9m tpe - we still have the tpe and we just turned the pick into Jordan Hill + cash relief from a turd contract so...?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kobe may not like losing his little buddy but you know what Kobe would like even less? 

not being able to compete for a title and spending the last couple productive years of his career trapped on a team unwilling to do anything about that - he would like that a whole lot less 

it may take him a little time to realize that but I think he will eventually


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> did he just say "there is absolutely no justification for the move" and then procede to totally justify the move?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like Hill at all and think the Lakers easily could of drafted a better player than him. I kind of get what he's saying, but I honestly worry Brown would of played Fish 20 mpg still. This is a guy that started Eric Snow in 2007. Fish had no reason to be starting over Blake or Glock for that matter and he still was.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't like Hill at all and think the Lakers easily could of drafted a better player than him. I kind of get what he's saying, but I honestly worry Brown would of played Fish 20 mpg still. This is a guy that started Eric Snow in 2007. Fish had no reason to be starting over Blake or Glock for that matter and he still was.


pau is averaging 37 minutes a game and Hill at the very least can provide 10 or 15 quality minutes off the bench - he's a good rebounder and a decent defender that would be averaging a near double double if he was starting somewhere and just who exactly in the bottom half of this years draft class do you see that would be better? Mason Plumlee?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

To be honest, I dont know much at all about Hill. But looking at his numbers and reading what Hollinger says about him, I am hoping he can be a helpfull player for us. Troy Murphy is the guy he would be replacing, who gives us virtually nothing other than some floor spacing. That is helpfull, but not something we should consider irreplaceable. Hill's number suggest he is a much better rebounder, shot blocker and scorer. He just doesnt shoot 3's.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

e-monk said:


> did he just say "there is absolutely no justification for the move" and then procede to totally justify the move?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is related to Chris Chase.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hill isn’t bad. He's got some decent athleticism and can get the occasional 10/10 game but he is a serviceable role player who will not really disappoint honestly. Just don’t have very high expectations for him and you will be happy. He's got some decent moves out there but can be raw at times. I would say he is more useful than Murphy is.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Derek Fisher traded!! Rockets to buy out contract!!*

Rockets to buy out contract of Derek Fisher
http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/03/16/rockets-to-buy-out-contract-of-derek-fisher/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

i wonder if he will be willing and the lakers are willing to bring him as a coach


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Derek Fisher traded!! Rockets to buy out contract!!*



onelakerfan said:


> Rockets to buy out contract of Derek Fisher
> http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/03/16/rockets-to-buy-out-contract-of-derek-fisher/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> i wonder if he will be willing and the lakers are willing to bring him as a coach


As long as he doesnt sign with the Heat or Mavs Im happy...not that he is a threat...I would just hate to see that


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

C'mon Fish! Join the coaching staff! You still get a ring!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah this was going to happen. he never even showed up to the Rockets and looks like he never will.


----------



## endlesswinter (Mar 18, 2012)

lol smh


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah this was going to happen. he never even showed up to the Rockets and looks like he never will.


Can you blame him? The Rockets have already told everyone and their mother that they are going to buy his contract out...I wouldn't show up either, **** that.

Fish, retire, and come help coach the Lakers to another title.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Fish is in no hurry to change his web site...

http://www.derekfisher2.com/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ron said:


> Can you blame him? The Rockets have already told everyone and their mother that they are going to buy his contract out...I wouldn't show up either, **** that.
> 
> Fish, retire, and come help coach the Lakers to another title.


Huh? They never said anything until he wasn't showing up when he was supposed to, or even retuning phone calls. Nobody on the Rockets knows where he is. 

He's suppose to be leader of the players association. Be a professional and show up at least and say "this isn't for me". On top of that, he broke his own streak of 500+ consecutive games played. 

Really, who's being the bad guy in this situation? If you don't want to be a part of the Rockets that's fine. Just tell them and the two parties an wash their hands of the situation.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Fish knows this is a business just be the standup guy you have been your whole career and tell them your intentions. 

He's hurt that basically his career is over unless he intends to chase a ring with someone else and is very sore and upset that he didn't get to finish with the Lakers on his terms but he's gotten alot out of the Lakers situation and suddenly he's forced to transition to the next phase of his life unexpectadly but stuff happens.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Huh? They never said anything until he wasn't showing up when he was supposed to, or even retuning phone calls. Nobody on the Rockets knows where he is.
> 
> He's suppose to be leader of the players association. Be a professional and show up at least and say "this isn't for me". On top of that, he broke his own streak of 500+ consecutive games played.
> 
> Really, who's being the bad guy in this situation? If you don't want to be a part of the Rockets that's fine. Just tell them and the two parties an wash their hands of the situation.


I agree. It really pisses me off when so-called professionals don't honor their contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Is he gonna pull a Gary Payton??


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

first of all is that guy crying?

second the rockets were talking about a buy out almost immediately


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> first of all is that guy crying?
> 
> second the rockets were talking about a buy out almost immediately


Like, within 3 seconds.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Huh? They never said anything until he wasn't showing up when he was supposed to, or even retuning phone calls. Nobody on the Rockets knows where he is.
> 
> He's suppose to be leader of the players association. Be a professional and show up at least and say "this isn't for me". On top of that, he broke his own streak of 500+ consecutive games played.
> 
> Really, who's being the bad guy in this situation? If you don't want to be a part of the Rockets that's fine. Just tell them and the two parties an wash their hands of the situation.



It's been well-known that the Rockets simply want to buy Fish out..."professionalism" has nothing to do with it. If you want to discuss "professionalism" and have such a hot desire for the guy to report to the team then perhaps you shouldn't leak it all over the ****ing place that you are gonna buy him out as soon as the ink dries on the deal...so who is really not being "professional" here.

As I said above, I don't blame Fish...the Rockets trade for him, and the first thing out of their piehole is "we are gonna buy him out." Not "we are getting a great champion in return on this deal," or "Fish brings us a lot of leadership in the clubhouse," but "we are gonna buy him out."

So, it appears the word "professionalism" should not really be applied anywhere around this deal.

As I said above, I don't blame him for not showing. Perhaps if Houston handled the post-deal chatter or press release (if even there was one), then maybe Fish would have felt better about it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

How are the Rockets not being professional? Buyouts happen all the time and it would be doing him a favor by allowing him the chance to sign with a better team. 

Does Fish really want to be a third string point guard on a borderline playoff team? He should be jumping at the chance for a buyout.

But I doubt the Rockets care if he shows up. They don't want Hill back. They want the pick. If Fisher doesn't show he just gets fined or suspended without pay.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@WojYahooNBA: Y! Sources: Derek Fisher has reached a buyout agreement with the Houston Rockets. http://t.co/cgOVa0ar


...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> How are the Rockets not being professional? Buyouts happen all the time and it would be doing him a favor by allowing him the chance to sign with a better team.
> 
> Does Fish really want to be a third string point guard on a borderline playoff team? He should be jumping at the chance for a buyout.
> 
> But I doubt the Rockets care if he shows up. They don't want Hill back. They want the pick. If Fisher doesn't show he just gets fined or suspended without pay.


The buyout part is fine. If you expect the player to show up for a "game" then you talk to the player about a buyout privately, not in the media.

Why would you care if he showed up "to play" if you were going to buy him out in the first place?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> The buyout part is fine. If you expect the player to show up for a "game" then you talk to the player *about a buyout privately*, not in the media.
> 
> Why would you care if he showed up "to play" if you were going to buy him out in the first place?


that's a good point but at the same time why blow smoke up Fisher's ass when you're planning on the buy-out - I think private conversation yes, brief official announcement about the buy-out once it's completed, call it a day

and at the same time why the hell should Fisher bother going all the way to Houston to get a physical if he's not going to play? what a waste of time that would be


----------

